# Does this tick you off like it does me?



## AZ Jim (Dec 11, 2014)

I pay all my bills.  I have always protected my good name and credit.  I have a high credit score as a result.  Once every couple of months I'll get a sales pitch in my mail from an offending business.   They want me to buy something but on the front of the envelope they boldly announce "this is your second notice" leading an untrained observer to think I am late in a payment or something of that order.  Do you get those?  Does it piss you off? I open the envelope and if it contains a postage paid return envelope, I tear their mail into pieces and stick it in their envelope and mail it to them.  They get to pay the postage.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 12, 2014)

I agree Jim. I hate the ones that say _IMPORTANT INFORMATION OPEN AT ONCE._ I never open those. Sometimes I stuff the contents of one envelope  into the return envelope of the other.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 12, 2014)

Being on a fixed income, I normally pay my bills when I receive them in the mail. All except my Visa Charge Card!! They mail my bill 3 weeks before the due date!! I refuse to let them have the money that early, they would never give me credit for being early, but would sure jump if it was a day late!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Speaking of ticks, there seems to be one crawling around on some posts...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 12, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Speaking of ticks, there seems to be one crawling around on some posts...


----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2014)

Got one in the mail yesterday, Jim. SECOND NOTICE: Your auto warranty is about to expire. These notices are from companies trying to sell you, or scare you, into buying their junk plans. If the stamp part says resorted second class mail, 9 times out of 10, it's junk mail.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 12, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Got one in the mail yesterday, Jim. SECOND NOTICE: Your auto warranty is about to expire. These notices are from companies trying to sell you, or scare you, into buying their junk plans. If the stamp part says resorted second class mail, 9 times out of 10, it's junk mail.


Watch this pappy..
.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 12, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Speaking of ticks, there seems to be one crawling around on some posts...




yes I know.... Ken.... it's freaky ..  lol!!   I do have to admit the first time I noticed it I tried to brush it off my screen..  I think that is the idea..


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 12, 2014)

We get them notices as well, but I don't get upset about it. I just put them in the old shredder. For me, I get upset over enough stuff and that's not one of them. 
Whenever we get something in e-mail or regular mail stating we won something (trip, whatever), I pretty much know there is some type of catch to it and either delete or shred.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 12, 2014)

I happen to like that little bug! LOL



Ralphy1 said:


> Speaking of ticks, there seems to be one crawling around on some posts...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 12, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> I happen to like that little bug! LOL



Admit it.... when you first saw it did you think it was real and try to squish it?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 12, 2014)

Actually, LOL, I did try to flip it off of the computer screen thinking it was real. 



QuickSilver said:


> Admit it.... when you first saw it did you think it was real and try to squish it?


----------



## Don M. (Dec 12, 2014)

AZ Jim said:


> I pay all my bills.  I have always protected my good name and credit.  I have a high credit score as a result.  Once every couple of months I'll get a sales pitch in my mail from an offending business.   They want me to buy something but on the front of the envelope they boldly announce "this is your second notice" leading an untrained observer to think I am late in a payment or something of that order.  Do you get those?  Does it piss you off? I open the envelope and if it contains a postage paid return envelope, I tear their mail into pieces and stick it in their envelope and mail it to them.  They get to pay the postage.



I do that with all of the Junk mail that has a postage paid return envelope.  I tear off anything that has my name, etc. on it, then put their junk back into the envelope, and send it back to them.  That way, they have to pay the postage, and every little bit helps our cash strapped USPS.  It's too bad there isn't some way to retaliate against the endless TV commercials.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2014)

I thought that bug was real! Amazing, how did you do it?


----------



## kcvet (Dec 12, 2014)

Sunny said:


> I thought that bug was real! Amazing, how did you do it?











its called a gif


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2014)

We bought a Dodge in 2007, and ever since the manufacturers warranty expired, we've been getting letters in the mail to pay for an extended warranty.  They always say last notice, and I just think 'promises, promises'.   I just throw these things in the trash. 

 Another thing we always get is someone trying to buy the vehicle, or give us money for it to buy a new one from them.  Don't they know that some of us buy a vehicle to use it, and not as a status symbol to replace every 3 years?  We still have our '92 Dodge truck and our '96 Jeep Cherokee.  I don't let it make me mad though, use to getting a lot of junk in the mail with the dramatic 'important information', 'open immediately' warnings.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 12, 2014)

After trying repeatedly to get off of AARP's mailing list, I would just send bunches of their letters back to them in their postage paid envelopes.  It's been a long time since I've gotten anything from these days.


----------



## jujube (Dec 12, 2014)

I got a junk mail letter the other day that said something like "Postal Employee: Must deliver this letter in accordance with United States Postal Service regulation 713.42b"   So I looked up the regulation and it said "if the letter can't be delivered, it can be discarded."  What a hoot.  Sounded important, though.  

The other that fries my undies, is the envelope that has what looks like a page from a magazine or newspaper torn out that's an advertisement for a weight loss program or something of that ilk and there's a yellow post-it note on it, with the following written in pencil: "Try this!  It worked wonders for me! I thought you might like to know about it!"  and it's signed Sandy or Cathy or Sherry or some name that you're probably going to have a friend named that.  Then you wonder for a moment which one of your friends named Sandy or Cathy or Sherry thinks you're fat enough to need a weight-loss program and would be insensitive enough to send it to you.  Then you realize you've been had and throw it away.


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 12, 2014)

That sort of junk goes in the shredder. There are a few, however, that I tear up & mail back in their envelope, AARP for sure. 
When i first saw  that little bug, the Cat was right at my elbow & I tried to squash the bug, fearing Cat had suddenly acquired fleas! Which in 10 yrs in NM, he has never had.


----------



## Vala (Dec 13, 2014)

I had all of the junk mail stopped at my house.  I did it online.  The one that sends out financial stuff I had to send a dollar in to stop it.  The only junk mail I get is from businesses I have used and flyers one day a week.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 14, 2014)

My garbage can is next to my mailbox, I just toss the junk into the can.


----------

